# FINALLY pulled the trigger !



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

After months and months of drooling, I pulled the trigger ! Delivery is expected in aprox. 10 days ! Yes boys, we will now have a Jiffy Pro 4 8" propane auger in the warchest ! Minnowhead and I will be making swiss cheese all winter long ! Come on ICE ! Dang i'm pumped !


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Dood you are crazy about ice fishing! Maybe meet ya off Palm in about 82 days.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Love swiss cheese!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats awesome to hear man!!!! I have a new auger in the works here shortly.....Nils 8"....My buddy who I mainly ice fish already has the 6" I am going to get the 8"......So if anyone needs an auger I have a 6" blue Mora with an extra set of blades and a 8" Black strikemaster used literally one time and bought at the VERY end of last winter. I want to get rid of both of them so let me know guys!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Your going to luv that Nils, it will take you a couple times to get the hang of the double action handle (off set) kinda like scratching your head and rubbing your tummy, you have to get both arms moving together rather than just one like the mora type.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya we use the 6" right now.....it was weird first time or two but now its amazing....its literally like cutting butter.....and you dont need to push down on the top of the handle or turn it hard.....just spin the handles and ur golden!!! Cant wait to use the 8"


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

im jealous! thats awesome, those are sweet, looks like were meeting up at skeeter and slammin slabs, eyes, and well maybe a few gills  ill put you on the fish, you drill!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Deal Steelhead Fever ! Delivery now moved up to this Tuesday !


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome! and awesome! lol


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations! It won't be long!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Got her today !!!!!!! Added oil and screwed on a tank of propane. Second pull, and purring like a kitten ! VERY quiet ! Bring on the ice !


----------

